# cheap B11 suspension upgrade



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

What can i do to my sentra to tighten up the handling. Is there any springs i can get from another car or aftermarket.


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

You can use parts of the suspension from an M10 Stanza AWD; read the E-series modification thread in the E-series forum. Also, you can get KYB GR-2s, which are a little higher quality than the OEM Monroe replacements, or whatever else you may use. Solid polyurethane bushings also help tighted stuff up, especially inconjunction with a B12 swaybar installed in the back. You could even make strut tower bars yourself or modify B12 designs.


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

Hey do you have any pics of your car. It sounds tite.


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

2ndb18 said:


> Hey do you have any pics of your car. It sounds tite.


Sure do...here's the link http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/432245


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

Very nice build. I have an 88 civic hatchback that i am swapping a b16 into. This car is my main passion, but my friend has a 84 sentra 4 door and i love that thing. I just want to buy a beater rear drive corolla or a sentra like his.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

koni special dampers will help too if you get good springs. I think noltec in australia makes a complete set of urathane bushings for b11's, I just got a set for my datsun and they were under $300 for everything.


----------



## narx (Jun 3, 2003)

BeEleven said:


> You can use parts of the suspension from an M10 Stanza AWD; read the E-series modification thread in the E-series forum. Also, you can get KYB GR-2s, which are a little higher quality than the OEM Monroe replacements, or whatever else you may use. Solid polyurethane bushings also help tighted stuff up, especially inconjunction with a B12 swaybar installed in the back. You could even make strut tower bars yourself or modify B12 designs.


Kind of a noob question here
B12 rear sway bar<- Anti Roll Bar ? 

It can be fitted on the rear of a B11? 

Got any pics for that?


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

narx said:


> Kind of a noob question here
> B12 rear sway bar<- Anti Roll Bar ?
> 
> It can be fitted on the rear of a B11?
> ...


The B11 doesn't have an anti-roll bar in the rear from the factory, just two trailing arms and coil springs. This creates a lot of play in the rear suspension. Apparently it is possible to install an anti-roll bar from a B12 coupe to tighten it up. I haven't done it, but plenty of people have.


----------



## narx (Jun 3, 2003)

BeEleven said:


> The B11 doesn't have an anti-roll bar in the rear from the factory, just two trailing arms and coil springs. This creates a lot of play in the rear suspension. Apparently it is possible to install an anti-roll bar from a B12 coupe to tighten it up. I haven't done it, but plenty of people have.


thanks man....
its just a plug and play type huh..

good... time search for one now...
and if i can`t find a b12 arb, can i get it from eer like say pulsar kn13?
i`m from asia, and its kind of hard to spot a b12 in the chop shops.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

that the exact bar u should be searching for my friend! Either from the twin cam model or more commonlynone as the CA18DE equiped pulsar! hell asia, didnt some of your b12s come with CAs down there?


----------



## narx (Jun 3, 2003)

i`m from malaysia
its kind of hard to get b12 here... coz we don`t have these cars overhere so the chop shop export guys dont see the point of getting b12 halfcuts in...

even b11 halfcuts are so hard to find.....

time to search n13 rear arb now ..hehehe...


----------



## malaysia_boy (May 17, 2003)

any pic to show how the B12 rear anti roll bar fit onto b11 rear arm?


----------

